# Attractant scents



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Just wondered what everyone uses for the pre-rut period.

I decided this year to try a few just for testing purposes. I checked into the Code Blue Standing Estrous which is highly recommended. However, at $36.99 an ounce  I passed. I used the Excite does estrous scent by Wildlife research last weekend and I am sold after watching the small buck I took pick up the scent and follow it in. Plus it was $7.99 I believe.

It does reek horribly however


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I took a 6 pointer last Thursday evening and he came to a scent wick soaked in Still Steaming Doe Estrus (something like that). He came in about 10 minutes after hitting a doe estrus bleat call a couple of times. I used that same bottle last year to take a 13 pointer. Both pix are in my gallery.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I got 6 or 8 free viles of Code Blue for getting a 2 year subscription to OVO Magazine at the Canfield Fair. It was quite a deal, if you ask me. I will be using it next week.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be using Knight & Hales doe esrous. I had a nice buck coming right to my drag rag I had hanging...........Rich


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

James Valley scents


----------

